# recover sd card



## amrinshk (Apr 11, 2016)

When i mount my sd card..
Its shows that... Your sd card is blank or has unsupported files...
I want that data and all pics in the sd card... How to recover it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have removed the poll, un- necessary

try using 
http://www.z-a-recovery.com/tutorials/digital-image-recovery.aspx
which is free


----------



## jayswalvishwas (Apr 11, 2016)

there is many way
Download any recovery tool with creck or patch
or
Buy recovery tool..
enjoy your data recovery....


----------

